# graco proshot



## atlas (Jun 14, 2011)

Last year I purchased a Graco Proshot. I used it several times last year. May ran 7 to 10 gals through it. First job this year and it already seems like it needs replacement parts. I take good care of my equipment and I cant understand why it has been spitting and now refuses to suck up any material. Replacement kit cost $94 but if that will fix the problem i'll spring for it. Has anyone else bought one of these. Could I hear your experience good or bad and any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

There are lots of threads on them, some problems and some praise. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/proshot-inside-look-13978/ here is an example of what you can find if you use the search feature. 

Welcome to the forum Atlas.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the pro shot is only good for around 100 gallons. 50 gals on the first packing set and 50 on the second. it is only rebuildable once. remove the suction tube and stick a pencil or something in the hole and push gently. the valve in there may be stuck


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> the pro shot is only good for around 100 gallons. 50 gals on the first packing set and 50 on the second. it is only rebuildable once. remove the suction tube and stick a pencil or something in the hole and push gently. the valve in there may be stuck


Mr F

Great tip. Our first PS is just over 2 yrs old (we get them preproduction), after the first repack, we thought we were going to have to hang it from the rafters. We did exactly as you suggest, and she resuscitated.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Why can you only repack it twice?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> the pro shot is only good for around 100 gallons. 50 gals on the first packing set and 50 on the second. it is only rebuildable once. remove the suction tube and stick a pencil or something in the hole and push gently. the valve in there may be stuck





RCP said:


> Why can you only repack it twice?


You can only repack it once. To my understanding, it's because graco says so (planned obsolescence?).

Mr F could probably explain the technical side of what wears to make it a one and done.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry, I meant once, but yes, it is the technical side that interest me.


----------

